# Schnelle 3D-Engine gesucht



## Beni (16. Mrz 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich muss (will :wink einen Editor für 3 dimensionale Oberflächen (bestehend aus Bézierflächen) schreiben.
Das Problem: Damit man mit Bézierflächen brauchbar arbeiten kann, muss man etwa 5*5*2 = 50 Dreieckspolygone pro Fläche aufwenden.

Dieses Programm muss _sehr viele_(=500'000+) Bézierflächen rendern... (die in Echtzeit die Form ändern, eingefärbt und evtl. texturiert werden).

Das Programm muss nur auf Windows lauffähig sein, auch eine Graphikkarte von 256 MB kann vorausgesetzt werden (an der Hardware soll es nicht liegen )

Ich hab mal einen Versuch mit Java3D gestartet. Ergebnis: das Programm hat einen enormen Bedarf an RAM, der Hauptteil stammt von Java3D.  Auch hatte ich bei Java3D ein bisschen Mühe mit dem Verändern der Polygone (ab und zu verschwindet mal wieder eines...).

Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen.

Kennt jemand eine leistungsfähige 3D-Engine, gratis, DirectX oder OpenGL? Muss nicht unbedingt einen so (übertrieben grossen) OO-Ansatz wie Java3D haben.

Gruss Beni


----------



## Oxygenic (16. Mrz 2004)

Auch wenn ich deine Probleme mit J3D nicht nachvollziehen kann, aber unter http://www.javacore.de/links.php gibts eine Übersicht - ansonsten wäre freshmeat.net sicher ein interessanter Anlaufpunkt.

cu 

Oxy 

http://forum.javacore.de - das Java-Forum! 
http://www.3dchat.org - Welcome To The unreal World!


----------



## Beni (17. Mrz 2004)

Muss ich mal genauer anschauen. JOGL ist auch noch interessant.

THX Beni


----------

